# 100% Anti sperm antibodies



## kazwindy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hiya

I need some advice or stories on these antibodies! My DH has 100% boo!

Has anyone ever managed a natural pregnancy with these guys??

Rich do you have any advice xxx







:


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

We had to do IVF w/ ICSI. We tried naturally for years after, and I've finally given up. My ob/gyn did tell me that it can improve sometimes, but I don't think she knew much about it.

Are the antibodies on the head or tail? We had them on both, so if it's just one, then you may have a chance. Our guys couldn't swim to the egg, and if they got there they couldn't penetrate it


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 7, 2009)

It doesnt say which end they are on in the analysis.... when we go for our next test in 3 months i will ask them to specify this as its kind of crucial!!

Thanks for your reply - have you had your ivf/icsi? Di you have to pay? Are you in UK?


----------

